# IPB 14' Fly Break in



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice report man. How do you like that ipb so far?


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice red on the fly gotta love jax redfishing


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks
The boat has been great. Simple and effective. I really like how quiet the boat is in the water poling around and fishing from. It doesn't feel like a 14' boat at all.
Ya, the hot summer months are not as fun, but early morning and late afternoon they have been feeding relentlessly.
Still want to venture out to the jetties in it one day haha.


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice report! Good looking red. 

Are those Vice Grips?!?

Picking up my 14 on Wednesday cant friggin wait! 

Question for you, who makes your push pole bracket and did you have to thru bolt the middle holder?


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Thanks
> The boat has been great. Simple and effective. I really like how quiet the boat is in the water poling around and fishing from. It doesn't feel like a 14' boat at all.
> Ya, the hot summer months are not as fun, but early morning and late afternoon they have been feeding relentlessly.
> Still want to venture out to the jetties in it one day haha.


Yeah right now I wouldn't fish past noon or before 4 to damn hot for skinny water fish to feed but before or after game on! Lol took my shadowcast 16 to the jetties today jumped 2 100 pound tarpon and only fished for a hour or so. Both threw my paddle tail back at my after a short fight but to me you can take your boat to the jetties when it's not a outgoing and you know how to surf the waves and make sure you have a bilge pump because you will stuff the bow


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice red!!


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

> Are those Vice Grips?!?


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003GM2UUC


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Capt Tyler already beat me to the vice question.
The push pole holders are from anytide, and yes i thru bolted the middle holder, I used starboard to make the mount come out a lil bit in the middle, it was to much of a curve for my liking. But they work great! 

Ya we had one back, and I mean way back in a creek that we couldnt get to eat, dang thing came out of no where rolling behind the boat. 
Ya i try to fish early or late summer months, I work at the beach and have enough time sitting out in the sun.

I'll venture out there soon when lake Atlantic is its best, the last bit of outgoing will really churn up that inlet making a small boat easy to swamp.


----------

